# Phobias



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

It has been a long boring day for me and I was looking up the names of the fears or phobias, there is some ones that are rather interesting. And was wondering if any one has any out there?

I'm not scared of snakes, small places, spiders and only have two fears.

One is balloons popping long story but because I've had ear problem that made me scared of the noise not a fan of explosions or gun fire either but as long as I know it is going to happen I'm okay. I tell people I'm allergic to them. 

Two being touched, I don't care if I know you or not, if you don't want broken fingers, and both knee caps in place don't touch me. A old friend when I first met him touched my shoulder after I told him not to and I slapped him in the middle of class, got in trouble too but were friends for 3 years before he moved. I usually flinch at the thought of someone touching you, kind of sucks if someone wants to be close, and I can't help it. 

Whats your fear, or phobia? If you know or can spell the latin name add it in.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

Arachnophobia (fear of spiders). That's a secret I've tried to keep closely guarded because of the jackasses I hang around with...but since none of them have horses I feel kinda safe sharing here. At one time I couldn't be in the same room with them, but I felt like a wuss and started doing "spider therapy." Sledgehammers were overkill, but you have to start somewhere. I finally got to the point, after many years, where I could kill one with my hand. Now I'm at the point where I just leave 'em be unless it's something dangerous like a black widow. Cant pick'em up though.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snakes. I'm terrified of them!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Spiders, small places, clowns, and slight touch-a-phobia.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm very afraid of animals walking on two legs like a human.

It started when I was smaller and watched a documentary on the chupacabra. Images of that creepy thing were burned into my brain forever. For years, I couldn't even look at pictures. I always saw them in the dark and at the end of hall ways... I was terrified to go outside at night. I wouldn't even go close up the chickens by myself.

And then there was the werewolf movie. Dear me... It was like the chupacabras, only ten times worse. 

Gradually, any animal walking on two legs started scaring me. I was scared of kangaroos, apes, bears...

I am still scared of werewolves and stuff. I never drive alone at night because I'm afraid one will run out in front of my car. I can't go the barn at night. Which is stupid, because none of it is real. But anywhere lonely and dark... *shiver* Even my front yard!


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Small places, Crowds, all spiders but daddy longlegs, but I have to know it's there. I freak at spiders, and get force to deal with them. My dad did almost lose his finger to a spider, which worsen my fear, to the point I can't get close enough to kill them.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't do stink bugs..I just can't. After spending many nights at Drew's house during the weekends and before/after shows with him throwing them at me, I got to the point where I can suck it up enough to flick them away from me, but they still sen me running occassionally.

Another thing, like a few of you guys, is that I can't stand people touching me unless I know exactly when, where, how hard, etc. I was down at my friends' apartment a few months ago a bit after I met the second guy who became a friend, and while I was talkin with two other people, he squeezed my shoulder as he walked past an I freaked out. I pretty much jumped out of my skin, scared him, scared everyone else, scared the h*ll out of myself, and had everyone laughing. ;; I'm not faking it guys, swear, haha.

I also have a fear of coming right out of my saddle, over the cantle, landing on my horse's butt while it's running, and then sliding off and getting kicked in the face..I had the slide/pop right over the cantle and land on their butt happen before and bailed to the side and away..and I'm terrified of hit happening again. I actually have pictures from a show I went to after that happened and caused my fear, I look like I'm holding on for dear life to the horn. I don't post them because of how embarrassing they make me look. o.o"

Brighteyes, I've actually been down in the woods (and driving past woods on dark backroads) and could've swore I've seen what look like werewolves. ;; Truthfully, though I may be thought of as crazy, I think all that stuff is real, just very hidden. Not like the movies, but what the actual legends are made of. That probably doesn't help your fear any though, sorry! D:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^


...My life is ruined. I'm never going outside.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ear wax.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Talking on the phone/calling people, some people laugh when I say that, or say I need to practice at it. They don't get I am truely TERRIFIED of it. I shake, and get sick at the thought of it.

I'm not a fan of driving either, I will do any thing to avoid it, even if it means not hanging out with friends.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I am deathly afraid of pools (or just any bodies of water) at night or in the dark...something always makes me think there's someone that's going to pull me under...touching the bottom of the pool at a deep end creeps me out aswell.

I hate insects in general (as do most people )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Spiders. Heights - always been the biggest joke! 6'1" tomboy terrified of heights and spiders! Not a big fan of creepy crawlers, but, doable! I hate Walkin past cars at night - parked ones especially. Who knows what could be hiding under there?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Kind of neat to see what other fears are really, I just don't trust people in general I think that is where my touch fear comes from, if someone says they'll touch my shoulder I don't believe that's it, even if any other touch is an accident. Plus I have a short temper with people who don't take no and growing up with boys of all ages I can hit pretty hard if I need too.

I figured bugs, spiders and small spaces would be big ones snakes. 

Don't think it is a fear but I hate driving, I can drive well to I just hate it.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

Nosocomephobia - fear of hospitals. Not anything else medical like doctors/dentists/needles etc just the hospitals themselves. Can't even visit someone without being extremely tense and it usually takes at least 3 days for me to work up to even entering the front doors. No reason for it as I've been in hospital once since I was a baby which was the day I found out just how badly phobic I am.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh and needles! I also hate going outside or in my garage at night!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm well here's a few!

Spiders! Or pretty much any bug really scare me if they come too close..
Needles. If I need blood taken or a shot I pass out. The thought of it makes me cringe.
Deep water makes me super nervous.. 
Creepy people walking too close to me XD.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Clowns. I hate clowns. My mom had an affinity for creepy/scary/sci-fi stuff, so growing up we were subjected to things like the twilight zone & creature feature, etc. She took me to the theater to see Stephen King's "It" when it came out. I was 10. Every clown to me looks like Pennywise. 

My biggest fear though, failure. I'm extremely driven and competitive. It makes me sick to my stomach to think of not being successful at whatever I happen to be doing at that point.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i hate seeing people touch their eyes or ears or having people touch my eyes or ears. i cant watch people put their earrings in because just the thought makes me want to puke. my eyes are understandable because ive always had eye issues. they have to hold me down when i go see my eye specialist =/


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

hmm. spiders of corse, anyother bug is fine just not spiders. also im really afraid of my head being hurt. when i fall off a horse i grab my head without even thinkin about it.. but i never wear a helment... thats wierd.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a fear of heights, and insects (most of them). I once did a baseball slide running away from a roach. Fiance says I never even stopped to pick mywsrlf up, just slid, popped up and kept running, lol!

I have another weird fear... not really a phobia... but I always imagine the worst happening. It's almost like a daydream, but i'll picture fiancedriving home and getting in a bad wreck, or my daughter falling off her playground in just the right way that she breaks a bone, ugh... its horrible. I know bad things happen in life, but you cant go around fearing them all the time. I have even found myself in tears after having one of these imagews flashing through my mind because it feels real, and in some i have lost loved ones.

I dont have a sixth sense, its just a weird fear i have.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

Im deathly afraid of heights I start shaking. I hate looking over rails bridges, especially the glass ones u see in malls. I'm afraid of spider snakes and most insects. I will be the one runnin from ladybugs. I also hate when people flip. Front flip back flip, u name it I will not watch. I turn back around when they r on the ground safely
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Big spiders, cl**** sorry i cant spell it out, its to scary but its the cl word that Vanilla Bean said.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I have this thing with eyeballs, can't stand people touching thiers, touching mine, me touching mine, anything. Creeps me out and I constantly fear that I'm going to go blind haha. I think I have this fear because I had dreams of me randomly stabbing people in the eye's with forks...bizzare I know. My unconscious clearly is telling me to stay away from eyes!

Robbie also had a messed up growth/infection/cyst thing in his eye and that freaked me out more. I'm always terrified if something is wrong with a person/animal's eye, it's contagious and it'll happen to my eyes. Like I seriously can't be around people with wandering, lazy or creepy eyes haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I remembered some more last night.

Hyenas. I am so afraid that one is going to be running around the woods and attack me or my horses. I swear I heard one once. Coyotes are super scary, too. Pretty much every summer night they are howling in the back field and I have to go to my room and listen to music after making sure the doors are locked and I cant see out my windows.

Aliens. I cant even look at thebeautiful night sky in fear that something will come from above and expirament on me. I hate making loud noises atnight because I always think it is an "alien call" and they will find me.

Fire. I have been terrified since I was very little. There's a story to that one but its way too long.

Death and murderers. I am home alone a lot and I freak when someone drives by slow or something.

I think that's it.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Emetophobia....phobia of throwing up.


----------



## Beechlgz (Feb 26, 2012)

I think some people here don't quite understand what a phobia is.

A phobia isn't a dislike, something that just grosses you out or something you're mildly afraid of. A phobia is something that sets you into an irrational state of complete and utter terror, even when you know there's nothing to actually be afraid of. The terror is just indescribable. Nothing comes close to the fear induced by a true phobia.

Anything else is just fear, not quite phobia.

I had emetophobia my entire childhood and teenage years. Even now vomit makes me frightened but I would no longer class it at phobia level. However unlike most emetophobia sufferers I was never afraid of actually _being_ sick. That didn't bother me in the slightest (besides the obvious natural discomfort it causes). It was witnessing others throw up that used to send me into a hysterical frenzy.

It was so bad that I even lost friends over it because they took offence at my reaction, but I had no control over it. It was the single most terrifying thing ever for me. The sound, the look, the smell, all of it. But as I said, now it doesn't affect me nearly as much as it used to. I certainly don't react like I used to.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I have an irrational fear of bees/wasps/hornets - I will tear up if there is one anywhere near me. I clearly remember going somewhere on a school trip years ago, getting out of the bus and swarms of bees landing on me - i went into hysterics which is quite embarrasing in school. I've not got to try and not look like a lunatic infront of the kids and do the "if you leave them alone they wont hurt you" talk... but my little girl goes into a panic if a fly buzzes by, let alone a bee.

I'm also terrified of heights... you know those swingy rope bridges? You couldn't pay me enough to cross one of them.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

My phobia was diagnosed; I had hard time living life because of it.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I am not worried if everyone's is a true phobia, but I figured the name got the point across, I probably would bet though my first two are true phobias, the idea and thought of balloons doesn't seem normal or rational but the fact I have left running from rooms and even hid at school to get away with not dealing with them, it isn't as bad as it was, I guess it is more of a fear now, like I said I started saying I was allergic to them people usually keep a far distance between them and I was able to take a little at a time. Even ran away from home when I was little to get away from them in case the popped.

Being touching I'm not sure if it is a phobia or a fear? I have hit someone and panicked when I thought I might be crowded in and can't stop from being touched. The thought of someone touching me in any way makes my skin crawl, and when someone does I flinch than freeze up, like I said doesn't make it easy for relationships with family or any one.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Fear of being touched would most likely be diagnosed as an anxiety disorder or classified as a type of social phobia (either general or specific). So it could either be a phobia or a disorder, depending on the stimuli and the behavorial/cognitive responses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

blush, i have a lazy eye, i hate eyes too and i cant stand to look in the mirror when it decides to cross ! i had surgery for it but sometimes it still crosses =/ apparently not as noticeable as i thought though, because my boyfriend of 2yrs didnt know about it until last week when i told him.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't like spiders, snakes, and clowns especially. Oh and those big green bugs that makes a horrible screeching sound, down here we call them katie did's I have no clue what they're called anywhere else, all I know is I can't stand them lol.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I am absolutely TERRIFIED of the dark. :shock: I can't even go outside to feed my horses after dark... my mom has to do it for me. I'm also really claustrophobic... :? Spiders... not my thing. Any other bug is fine... as long as it's not touching me lol I will play with snakes all day, but spiders just freak me out. :shock: they're ewwy!! lol


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh lordy...

Heights and fire...

I never used to be scared of snakes, my dad used to catch water snakes for us to play with when we were kids but last summer I caught a rattlesnake in my house and had a SUPER freak out, mutilated it with shovel on my carpet...my Chihuahua was bit by a Copperhead twice last summer and cost me quite a bit in vet bills due to the amount of venom and the size and age of poor lil Sancho...so now I am terrified of snakes.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> I don't like spiders, snakes, and clowns especially. Oh and those big green bugs that makes a horrible screeching sound, down here we call them katie did's I have no clue what they're called anywhere else, all I know is I can't stand them lol.


Amen on the clowns...refuse to go to the circus....


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

didn't mean to post


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I have Golddiggerphobia...


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Democrats in the white house.....scares the heck out of me!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Spiders. Probably the only thing I'm terrified of. Ugh. It's so weird really, they are so tiny and for the most part harmless yet so many people are absolutely terrified.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate having to call people.

I hate really touchy people. I have a bubble, and I don't want your hug. The only people that can hug me are my boyfriend and my family.

I used to be scared of dark colored patio umbrellas...long story short, I had a night mare when I was 6 that a porch umbrella brutally slaughtered my friend right infront of me...her eyes were popping out of her head and there was blood everywhere. Then, te next day high winds blew our umbrella into our pool, and it scared me because it looked like a giant black hole.

I was also scared of play station controllers when I was little. I had a dream a huge one attacked my mouse XD

I am insanely scared of dead trees, logs, or stumps in water..it's a harder one to explain...I hate looking into te lake ad seeing a long log that I can't see the end of. It's like a fear of what might be there. One time when I was about 13, Lake Eufala (which is where my grandparents cabin was) rose insanely high. We lived about half a mile from the water, it was three feet from the porch of the cabin. The water was in the woods, and we took te canoe through it. I was okay with that, because the trees where alive and I could see the tops of them and knew the ground Underneath them. The land aroun our cabin came to a big point, and there was a HUGE dead oak tree that had been at its very tip te entire time I knew the place. It had fallen to the sand beach below the summer before. We took the canoe over to wear the tree was. It was completely under water, and I could see every huge branch, deep green and murky. Needless to say, I cried and just about passed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm an emetophobist too. The worst thing that I can imagine is feeling sick and vomiting, stomach bugs are the worst devils right from inferno. Vomiting can cause me bad anxiety and a panic attack.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a fear and that is of fear itself.
There are many things I do not like, rats and insecure heights, for example but, I will and enjoy going rat hunting with good terriers, and would not allow myself to run should a rat be running towards me.
As for heights, I do not like going up a ladder that is over 12 feet in height that is not secured at the top but will make myself do it because if I don't then fear has won. 
Fear is like a bully, stand up to it and it will go away.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

The boogeyman or something. I swear, ever since I can remember, I turn off the lights in my room and then run and jump into my bed at night so no one will reach out and grab my feet! Then I imagine things scuttling beneath me while I try to sleep. I always sleep with my cat or dog. I just realized how pathetic that is!(x


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I suppose the only thing I'm afraid of is not succeeding. Anything else can be overcome for me.


----------



## Hickory67 (Feb 18, 2012)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> The boogeyman or something. I swear, ever since I can remember, I turn off the lights in my room and then run and jump into my bed at night so no one will reach out and grab my feet! Then I imagine things scuttling beneath me while I try to sleep. I always sleep with my cat or dog. I just realized how pathetic that is!(x


My wife did that very same thing when she was young.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have cibophobia, fear of food. Sound silly, but i cannot try new food. I have a very limited food selection that i am willing to eat. I have gone to therapy many times through out my childhood to try to get over it. I am slightly more willing to try new foods but the thought of it makes me feel sick to my stomach. If i didnt have to eat to survive, i wouldnt. I hate food.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

The one about the boogyman reminds me of a fear I had as a child - toilet monsters. I clearly remember being very young and walking in a videostore and seeing a movie with a monster coming out of a toilet. Then for some odd reason when I was maybe 7 or 8 I decided I loved the X Files - until an episode where this giant human worm escaped capture by hiding inside the toilet of an outhouse... for years at night i would do everything in my power not to use the toilet at night.. and when I did I was reach inside, turn on the light, run in and run out as fast as possible. My family being very sympathetic used to get great amusement out of it... hahah


----------



## Soaring over the sun 315 (Feb 28, 2012)

closets death/murder what's behind me touching spiders dead lady bugs coffins sometimes the dark stink bugs much more espesialy stuff that I can't se that's hidden or out of my view


----------



## Soaring over the sun 315 (Feb 28, 2012)

Alligators or reptiles in the toilet


----------



## Soaring over the sun 315 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dancing some foods mostly of odd colors like purple and makes me think sometimes that it's rotten


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine isn't a phobia, it's more of a physiological disorder. I have misophonia, meaning "hatred of sound." Doctors have no idea where the disorder originates, why it is, and there's no treatment for it. I absolutely LOATHE the sound of people eating. It is absolutely disgusting, the way you can hear how moist their mouth is, or their teeth clacking together. I have a difficult time eating with people because of it. If I can hear you eating, I will stop everything and stare at you repulsively. It enrages me, actually. And it's started progressing to the point where I hate the sound of labored breathing. My ears start hurting and I just want to scream at you and punch you in the face. Everyone thinks it's hilarious and no big deal, to just get over it and deal with it. I CAN'T, it's engraved into my brain!! I try to deal with it as much as possible, though, because I don't want to be rude or embarrass myself or anyone else. Most of the time I either eat alone, on the other side of the room(which I can still hear you eating), or with earbuds in listening to music. :/


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

xXSerendipityXx said:


> The boogeyman or something. I swear, ever since I can remember, I turn off the lights in my room and then run and jump into my bed at night so no one will reach out and grab my feet! Then I imagine things scuttling beneath me while I try to sleep. I always sleep with my cat or dog. I just realized how pathetic that is!(x


Oh geez! I do this too! The routine is call the dogs in, off with the main light and LEAP to the bed!! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## InStyle (Nov 14, 2011)

Kayella said:


> Mine isn't a phobia, it's more of a physiological disorder. I have misophonia, meaning "hatred of sound." Doctors have no idea where the disorder originates, why it is, and there's no treatment for it. I absolutely LOATHE the sound of people eating. It is absolutely disgusting, the way you can hear how moist their mouth is, or their teeth clacking together. I have a difficult time eating with people because of it. If I can hear you eating, I will stop everything and stare at you repulsively. It enrages me, actually. And it's started progressing to the point where I hate the sound of labored breathing. My ears start hurting and I just want to scream at you and punch you in the face. Everyone thinks it's hilarious and no big deal, to just get over it and deal with it. I CAN'T, it's engraved into my brain!! I try to deal with it as much as possible, though, because I don't want to be rude or embarrass myself or anyone else. Most of the time I either eat alone, on the other side of the room(which I can still hear you eating), or with earbuds in listening to music. :/


This is an actual thing? I thought I was going crazy! Other people eating and me hearing makes me angry! as does people's loud breathing, and sneezing and coughing! I actually feel mad that they are doing it! Anything to stop it???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I have agoraphobia and emetophobia.. This makes school extremely difficult for me with them both combined because when I get anxious from the agoraphobia I get the "going to be sick" feeling which sends me into more of a panic frenzy.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Needles..... Don't like needles at all. Bloodtests, shots, always an adventure with me LOL


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

InStyle said:


> This is an actual thing? I thought I was going crazy! Other people eating and me hearing makes me angry! as does people's loud breathing, and sneezing and coughing! I actually feel mad that they are doing it! Anything to stop it???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've found nothing to stop it. I just try and deal with it by listening to music, eating the same time they are to kinda drown out the sounds, or just not eating around other people :/ It really takes a toll on your social life when you want to punch your friend in the face for breathing bahaha


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Theres also this weird thing like the problem with people eating that I have - if someone rips cotton balls apart in front of me I start to feel my heart beating in my head and hear screeching noises, like nails against a chalkboard. I get sick to my stomach and start yelling at the person to stop. Apparently I turn greensish. Everyone in my family thinks its funny, but when they do it, they get slapped. HARD. But I know that its all in my head. Haha, Im sucha freak(x


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I think alot of people mistake a fear for a phobia. A phobia is an irrational fear that effects your life and modifies your behavior.

Like for me, my phobia keeps me from going out to eat with friends, going to family dinners, etc... Whenever i meet a new boyfriend's parents im terrified that they are going to make me dinner. I lose sleep stressing over situations that will involve being presented with food i dont like. It literally holds me back in life.


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Wait. I have a new phobia. I might never walk outside again for the fear that .Delete.'s avatar will eat me!(x


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Its pretty ferocious looking isn't it :lol:


----------



## xXSerendipityXx (Jan 26, 2012)

Hehe yeah! At first I was like, is that a dog?! And then ohmygod, its a horse with VAMPIRE TEETH! Ahhh! I seriously might have a nightmare now(x Pretty boss pic, though. Where'd you get it?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I dont remember actually, i found it yearssss ago back when i broke my leg and the internet was all i had. Iv always been fond of it, never seen another like it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Needles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

am afaird of heights..which is abit odd considering my horse is nearly 17hh lol... but if I , say go up an escalator and I look down, I get a really bad head ache... weird!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I hate feet....


----------



## Derry girl (Nov 20, 2011)

hairy hobit feet! yuck lol:shock:


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't know the name for it, but if I call someone and they don't pick up it can send me into a panic attack, that's why I like email and texting. 
Public speaking in general. I stutter only when speaking to groups of people. 
Also heights but I'm working through that one because while they terrify me I still like to be up high. Its weird.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Random noises, crowds, people talking all at once. I don't consider it a fear. It just cause anxiety which leads to a panic attack and they scare me even worse


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Mine isn't a phobia, it's more of a physiological disorder. I have misophonia, meaning "hatred of sound." Doctors have no idea where the disorder originates, why it is, and there's no treatment for it. I absolutely LOATHE the sound of people eating. It is absolutely disgusting, the way you can hear how moist their mouth is, or their teeth clacking together. I have a difficult time eating with people because of it. If I can hear you eating, I will stop everything and stare at you repulsively. It enrages me, actually. And it's started progressing to the point where I hate the sound of labored breathing. My ears start hurting and I just want to scream at you and punch you in the face. Everyone thinks it's hilarious and no big deal, to just get over it and deal with it. I CAN'T, it's engraved into my brain!! I try to deal with it as much as possible, though, because I don't want to be rude or embarrass myself or anyone else. Most of the time I either eat alone, on the other side of the room(which I can still hear you eating), or with earbuds in listening to music. :/


Yes! I have this too. It's especially aggravating because I've told my parents and friends about it, and they all think it's stupid, or I'm joking. Ugh!!!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

fuzzyfeet said:


> Yes! I have this too. It's especially aggravating because I've told my parents and friends about it, and they all think it's stupid, or I'm joking. Ugh!!!


Oh, and they think it's so hilarious to exaggerate the noises they make when they eat, just to irritate you even more. It's really irritating when people don't take you seriously about it!


----------



## fuzzyfeet (Aug 29, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Oh, and they think it's so hilarious to exaggerate the noises they make when they eat, just to irritate you even more. It's really irritating when people don't take you seriously about it!


Yes! I swear to god, I`m gonna punch someone sometime lol


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Trees. Its called dendrophobia. DON'T laugh!!! grrrr. For me, it includes most all trees except pines...they have zero effect on me. I get extreme anxiety when in areas w dense endless deciduous trees w green grass in between, where you can't see the horizon or the sky...and there is nothing but green. It rattles me to my very core. 
Needless to say, I do not live east of the Mississippi.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a really interesting thread. I am sure I am not the only person that feels as if people have to defend their "mental health" b/c they have a little phobia of some sort. I find it laughable to seek "help" over my phobia (deciduous tree forests)...I just don't live near, around, or close to them!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I can't stand to look at antique dolls or mannequins. It's their weird faces, I think. 

It sucks because I love going to flea markets and antique shops. Every time walk past those little devils, I get anxious and it feels like their eyes are following me. I can't turn my back on them because I'm always afraid they'll move or be right behind me or something. 

I had a few horrible experiences with dolls (and a Baby Furby) when I was little. I think that's how it started. I'm a freak. :?


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Kayella said:


> Mine isn't a phobia, it's more of a physiological disorder. I have misophonia, meaning "hatred of sound." Doctors have no idea where the disorder originates, why it is, and there's no treatment for it. I absolutely LOATHE the sound of people eating. It is absolutely disgusting, the way you can hear how moist their mouth is, or their teeth clacking together. I have a difficult time eating with people because of it. If I can hear you eating, I will stop everything and stare at you repulsively. It enrages me, actually. And it's started progressing to the point where I hate the sound of labored breathing. My ears start hurting and I just want to scream at you and punch you in the face. Everyone thinks it's hilarious and no big deal, to just get over it and deal with it. I CAN'T, it's engraved into my brain!! I try to deal with it as much as possible, though, because I don't want to be rude or embarrass myself or anyone else. Most of the time I either eat alone, on the other side of the room(which I can still hear you eating), or with earbuds in listening to music. :/


Me too! Holy crap. I was afraid I was the only one. I've never told anyone because they'd think I'm nuts. That's why I avoid eating at the table with the rest of the family. I can't even stand watching those Kit Kat commercials.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Jessabel said:


> Me too! Holy crap. I was afraid I was the only one. I've never told anyone because they'd think I'm nuts. That's why I avoid eating at the table with the rest of the family. I can't even stand watching those Kit Kat commercials.


I've known no one else with this problem, and here we are with a bunch of people with the same problem! We went out to eat for lunch yesterday, and my mom took a fry off my plate. I didn't mind her taking it, cause I wasn't going to eat them all anyway. But I nearly punched her in the face when she ate it. :evil:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

as for phobia's not sure of there proper names..i have a few

i cant be in the dark alone. whether it is outside or in small or large room i can not do it... i have a break down. in the winter i will even pay my siblings to do barn chores at night bc i cant get myself to go out alone. if i have someone or my dog with me i am alittle bit better but my mind is doing all it can to keep me from freaking out

going to get my blood drawn... i have to be held down and blindfolded to get me to draw blood i start to thrash around like someone is killing me... the thought of getting blood drawn makes my veins on tjhe inside of my elbow pulse and hurt until i hold pressure on it

midget/small clowns... i will punch any of them that come near me. my mind will shutdown on the sight of them and once they come close to me i go into crazy mood that says need to kill clown

another and def not last would be fear of open bodies of water such as oceans or lakes or rivers... a pool is fine i can see the bottom and no there is nothing in there. walking into other bodies of water someone needs to hold me off the ground and have others surrounding me... i dont like the idea of something i cant see touching me.. if it does i have a melt down

i think that is it


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

needles...definately needles. i hate them. i nearly knocked a doctor out.....


----------

